# Help with Pigeon Health Problem - Canker or Pox?



## cyclone (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a new pigeon I was just given that has developed a sore on the edge of it's mouth. I believe it is pox but not sure. We had this bird vaccinated a couple of days before it developed. I would appreciate any insight.

Thanks
Cyclone










<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i17.tinypic.com/52awktj.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.tinypic.com/6h6iwwk.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not sure although pox usually hits the outside instead of going in. Since you can't do a blasted thing about pox but you can for canker, I'd get him on an anti-canker drug el pronto and wait-and-see for a few days.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The picture is not very clear, but it looks like canker to me. Also considering that he was vaccinated for pox, most likely this is canker.
Do you have metronidalol (Flagyl) or Spartrix or anything for canker? I would start treatment right away.

Reti


----------



## cyclone (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I called the person I got the pigeon from and he thought that it may have picked this up before the vaccination (since it was vaccinated) and the fact that it is sort of in/out of the bird that it is still POX. He recommended that I scrape the sore and put Iodine on it. I think I will also start canker meds as soon as I can obtain some.

We'll see.

Thanks again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cyclone said:


> Thanks for the input. I called the person I got the pigeon from and he thought that it may have picked this up before the vaccination (since it was vaccinated) and the fact that it is sort of in/out of the bird that it is still POX. He recommended that I scrape the sore and put Iodine on it. I think I will also start canker meds as soon as I can obtain some.
> We'll see.
> Thanks again.


I pox my birds and have never seen anything like that show up, they only get a mild case around the site where it was brushed on and the coloring is different.

It is wise of you to treat for canker, because even though it is blurry it looks like typical canker I have seen in a loft nearby.

Do not scrape it or put anything on it if it can get inside the mouth. You would do better to dab a little colloidal silver on it, if it goes inside beak it will be okay and get an extra bonus.


----------

